# So I saw this intriguing Uber vehicle on the road yesterday..



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

First I'd like to say to all the readers, if this is you on the road, please do us all a favor and drive off a cliff.

Secondly, with the rates being so low, I don't know if this is an attempt to pimp out there Prius or just to look like a total ****en idiot with Christmas lights in and outside your vehicle. This 'lady' had Christmas lights running from the inside of the vehicle, out her windows, and attached to her ugly ****en antenna.

If I was a cop, I'd tow this fugly car for reckless driving. Seriously though, this is an Uber car. If you zoom in near the driver window, you can see the ugly uber app running. I guess I need to step my game up, ambient lighting must be a high demand for Uber riders. daFuq!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Take the license and send it to Uber. They have a policy on vehicle modification and will deactivate if the driver does not follow the rules. Lights in the car would be one of them.

What's next Disco ball and Karaoke? Oh wait there are people on here who do that kind of thing.

Ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Take the license and send it to Uber. They have a policy on vehicle modification and will deactivate if the driver does not follow the rules. Lights in the car would be one of them.
> 
> What's next Disco ball and Karaoke? Oh wait there are people on here who do that kind of thing.
> 
> Ridiculous if you ask me.


I'm not one to tell on people, to each it's own. They may be doing it to feed there kids or whatever, I won't step on anyone's toes. However, that is one ugly piece of shit on the road.

I'm going to put a strobe light in my car, liven up the mood a little. Maybe cause a few pax's to have a seizure so I can pocket check them and send them on there way.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

How about a couple of Ipads stuck to the window playing soft core?


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

After you pocket check um pull under a bridge and yank um out so that they will blend in with the homeless. Sounds like a new gig to me. The iphone is even better charge ppl to come up for a look.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tallnfla said:


> After you pocket check um pull under a bridge and yank um out so that they will blend in with the homeless. Sounds like a new gig to me. The iphone is even better charge ppl to come up for a look.


I'm starting to think we've found a new revenue stream here, Uber Nap! Take an Uber, drink the free water and wake up under a bridge with your valuables, shoes and coat missing. With our luck, Uber will be running the pawn shop and only give us 20%.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a freakin' shoebox prius.... what do you expect??


----------

